
Ask HN: What has improved your developer experience the most? - xupybd
Is there a language, tool, way of thinking or thing of any kind that has improved your developer experience?
======
greenyoda
I believe that ways of thinking are so much more powerful than languages or
tools that I wouldn't lump them together in the same question.

One way of thinking that has made me a better developer is insisting to myself
that I need to understand how things really work. For example, if I've fixed a
bug but can't understand why my fix works, I have no way of knowing if I've
really fixed the bug or just made one of its symptoms go away (and maybe
created two more bugs). Because understanding how a system works requires
understanding the systems it interacts with, I've become good at reading and
understanding other peoples' code (which seems to be a surprisingly rare
skill).

Another way of thinking I believe is useful is to try to approach all problems
in a logical way. If I catch myself trying random solutions to see if they
work, I stop and think some more, or look at documentation.

------
catacombs
Emacs, bar none.

